# Smoked Ham left in oven overnight



## ToniAnn Sprouse (Nov 19, 2018)

So we smoked a ham yesterday evening and then brought it in the house and stuck in the oven to cool off before we would put it in the fridge. Shortly after, there was a car accident in front of our house, and after all that distraction, I went to bed without putting the ham in the fridge. When I woke up this morning, I realized my mistake and rushed to put it in the fridge..but will it be safe to eat?


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 19, 2018)

I'd consider it to be dog food.

Unless it was a real, ol'fashion, uncooked country ham, that hadnt been soaked/cooked yet.


----------



## kelbro (Nov 19, 2018)

Depends on how long you smoked it.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 19, 2018)

Moved this to Food Safety.


----------

